# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Отказался от мяса захотелось сладкого

## Сева

Харе Кришна!

С тех пор как не ем мяса рыбы яиц стал постоянно есть сладкое в больших количествах. У когото было также?

----------


## Мария

белка не хватает. организм пытается брать энергию из углеводов. нужно есть бобовые, чтобы восполнить белок.

----------


## Сева

Вы меня не совсем поняли.
Эти разговоры про белки и углеводы я уже слышал.

Мне интересно было ли *лично у Вас* такое и как Вы вышли из положения.

----------


## Стрельцов Антон

Наверное желание наслаждаться неблагоприятным образом ( нечистой пищей ) переходит в такой вид.Я иногда так объедаюсь прасадом,что дышать больно  :smilies:   ( и сладким в том числе ).Старшие преданные говорят,что в первое время в этом нет ничего страшного и даже рекомендуют есть больше прасада,пропитываться им.Прасад неотличен от Кришны,а Кришна - самый сладкий,так что плохого ? Когда-нибудь мы узнаем Его сладость в Святом Имени,а пока в сладком прасаде...Думайть о сладости Кришны и наслаждаться сладким прасадом,это здорово !
Примите мои поклоны,Харе Кришна !

----------


## Эдвард

> Мне интересно было ли *лично у Вас* такое и как Вы вышли из положения.


У мужчины возникает сильное желание есть сладкое тогда, когда он не в достаточной мере исполняет свой долг. А счастья все равно хочется, поэтому нужно много сладкого. Это подобно легкой форме алкоголизма в благости  :smilies:  И это замкнутый круг: мало счастья от деятельности, хочется сладкого - поел сладкого, увеличилась лень, нет сил правильно действовать - мало счастья от деятельности. Первый шаг - есть сладкое утром, до 9 часов и немного в обед. Это такой, чисто материальный взгляд на вопрос.  :smilies: 

Проверил на себе. Источник: лекции Аударья дхамы Прабху.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Мне интересно было ли *лично у Вас* такое и как Вы вышли из положения.


Из положения выходить совсем необязательно, ничего плохого в этом нет (ИМХО)
Давным давно где-то читал или слышал
что когда человек ест много сладкого он становится очень добрым, веселым, с чувством юмора.

Один из примеров: есть такой преданный Ягьябук дас (Москва) (извиняюсь если имя неправильно написал)
в одно время он был школьным учителем его дети очень сильно любили за добрый веселый характер и когда
он увольнялся они просто плакали.
Он расказал свой секрет, что перед уроком он съедал коробку конфет

Из аюрведы, теории вкусов
сладкий - доброта
соленый - жадность
...

Информация вроде из лекций Вадьянатх дас 1994 (Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами в настоящее время)
Вот ссылка на текст

http://vtext.ru/waydy000/00000001.htm

Я слушал еще на кассетах давно это было, замечательные лекции по Аюрведе

----------


## Мария

Сладкое -это вожделение вообще то.)
в смысле -избыток сладкого и мучного увеличивает вожделение. поэтому, надор с этим быть поаккуратнее. 
в аюрведе советуют сладкое есть на завтрак и немного на обед.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Немного больше вожделения, немного меньше, никто его еще мне кажется не победил
все только пытаются.
Ограничивают себя в еде, в результате только худеют, ну и вожделение  совсем немного
уходит.
В конечном счете, конечно, каждый сам для себя решит имея свой опыт или прислушиваясь к советам других.

В основном упор надо делать не просто на вегетарианстве, а на Кришна-прасаде, воспевании
святых имен...ну ладно, не мне вам  советоваать, это так к слову, это отдельная тема.

----------


## Мария

есть такой человек. сергей лазарев, он написал много книг. одна из серий -"диагностика кармы". у него паранормальные способности и он просто видит кармические причины различный болезней и проблем в жизни у людей. то естьт, то, что описано в ведах, он видит..как это -третьим глазом, наверное, да? как правильно сказать?. 
многие люди перестают болеть просто после того, как читают его книги и меняют свое мировоззрение.
так вот.. в последних книгах он говорит, что все беды людей-от вожделения. и там очень много примеров из писем людей о том, какие за это люди получают последствия. поэтому..я бы не стала так легкомысленно говорить "немного больше вожделения.. немного меньше.." немного больше вожделоения-  и в семье умирает ребенок. например. немного меньше --остается в живых, но сильно болеет. когда сознательно преодолеваешь вожделение --то ребенок выздоравливает. это реальные случаи из жизни, не придуманные. бог дал нам законы и они довольно суровые.
кстати, кто-то мне говорил, что мантра харе кришна -очищает ум от верхних слоев вожделения. 
так что..да. практика у вайшнавов хорошая. но без личного устремления -тоже не обойтись.
имхо ))

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Преданные Кришны через некоторое время (примерно два, три года по моим наблюдениям) сами становятся своего рода
"мистиками" благодаря очень острому наблюдению и видению  за окружаюшим миром и внутри его, в частности за своим
умом и т.д,  т.е. три его состояния когда он спокоен, когда он отклонился(благодаря внешним событиям) в сотрону
радости, а когда в сорону печали. Так же благодаря режиму дня в жизни легче можно сравнить предыдущий 
день и последующий увидеть закономерность и просто знать что будет завтра.
Преданные Кришны не рекламируют свой мистицим, но увидеть того кто это понял очень легко, он становится 
очень активен в служении Кришне, и практически не теряют ни секунды и держат ум грубо говоря " в кулаке "
На таком уровне всякие законы кармы просто не работают.
Все подробности описаны в Бхагавад-гите.

Но опять же это очень обширная тема и в двух словах здесь этого не опишешь.

И здесь речь шла не о каких-то смертельных дозах сладкого.
Допустим типичный обед для преданных это рис, чапати , дал, тушеные овощи.

Но иногда , может по желанию, может по стечению обстаятельств можно "навернуть" банку сгущенки
несомненно это как-то по своему отразится на организме (сексуальных желаниях, кто-то называет это вожделением)
Но опять же,
не думайте что рекомендуя есть сладкое по утрам и в обед вы решите проблемы с вожделением.
Или сказать, что я вот аккуратен со сладким и мучным и у меня все в жизни чики-пуки.

По поводу исории о смерти ребенка то здесь  скорее всего имется в виду "вожделение" в более
широком смысле слова, т.е. различные желания которых может быть нимоверное количество.

Б.г. 3.37
"Верховный Господь сказал: О Арджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение - всепожирающий, греховный враг всех сущенств в этом мире."

----------


## Эдвард

Материальное тело и ум - это маханизмы. И, как для любого механизма, для них есть правила использования. Этим занимается наука Аюрведа, и она описывает - много сладкого съеденного не вовремя приводит к проблемам, особенно у мужчин. 

Кришна говорит в Бхагавад Гите: *
"Тот, кто ест, спит, отдыхает и работает в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями шастр, может, занимаясь йогой, избавиться от всех страданий."*  БГ 6.17

Правила и предписания касающиеся еды - это правила Аюрведы. Не то чтобы я фанатичный последователь оной, но каких-то базовых вещей передерживаться нужно для своего же блага. Само по себе это не решает глобальных проблем материальной жизни, но помогает поддерживать тело и ум в нормальном состоянии, что дает возможность практиковать духовную жизнь без лишних беспокойств.

Интересно бывает наблюдать, как преданные на ночь объедаются злаков, а потом всё утро страдают и не могут нормально практиковать джапу и шраванам. Классический пример, как нарушение принципов материальной жизни, приводит к проблемам в духовной.

Возможно, эпизодическое налегание на сладкое и не является страшной проблемой, но когда это становится чем-то регулярным - проблем не избежать.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Вы меня не совсем поняли.
> Эти разговоры про белки и углеводы я уже слышал.
> 
> Мне интересно было ли *лично у Вас* такое и как Вы вышли из положения.


Было в начале. Как выйти из положения особо не задумывались. Просто ели прасада сколько сможешь.
Выходили с воскресного пира как утки.
Один знакомый через несколько дней рассказывал, что до того наелся, что у него что-то спросили
на выходе и он просто молча посмотрел и ничего не смог ответить.

Через некоторое время все нормализовалось.

В настоящее время стараемся жить по принципам аюрведы, как советует Эдвард.

----------


## Мария

Харе Кришна!
во-первых, я никого не рекламирую, я просто ссылаюсь на источник. не сама же я это придумала)))
во-вторых, конечно, если не периодически обжираться сладостями -то ничего страшного.
 в третьях -- давайте откроем новую тему -про вожделение. это очень важная тема и я могла бы рассказать в ней , что сама знаю. с практической точки зрения, так сказать.. 
и мне очень интересно узнать поподробнее о вожделении у преданных. 
Кстати, а вот еще вопрос --у гуру ИСККОНа тоже наверняка есть мистические способности. Или нет? кто-то об этом знает?

----------


## Мария

кстати, Торсунов говорил, что есть на ночь злаки - будете тупым. кисломолочку -больным. 
на ночь можно только теплое сладкое молоко со специями ))

это я уже не про вожделение, а просто так.
 если тело дано как инструмент для эволюции духа, то его нужно правильно поддерживать. как машину. чтобы техосмотры не делать каждые полгода )))

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

вы же писали что сладкое вечером никак низя :nono: 
 :umnik2:

----------


## Мария

подслащеное молоко можно и нужно)).
вы ж туда банку сгущенки не нальете? полчайной ложки сахара и или ложку меда -и вперед

----------


## Богдан Инюшев

Я стал леденцов много есть. Как-то странно,просто стало хотется. Думаю со временем пройдет.

----------


## Мария

пройдет )

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> С тех пор как не ем мяса рыбы яиц стал постоянно есть сладкое в больших количествах. У когото было также?


У меня тоже такое было, и у подруги. Ели сладкое в невообразимом количестве. Превратились в пончиков и тело начало болеть от сахара..Пришлось остановиться, но на сладкое тянет периодически со страшной силой. В интернете, на сайте сыроедов нашла, что они сталкиваются с тоже проблемой. 

Может кому-нибудь пригодиться... Статья с сайта сыроедов http://evgenyfedorenko.com/
Итак, почему же вас так тянет на сладкое? А просто напросто не хватает «сладостей» в жизни, т.е. радости. Если вы обнаружите этот источник радости в своей жизни (а он может быть не один), то такой «пустой» источник, как сладости, вам будет ни к чему. Короче говоря, создаём себе радость и находим этот источник радости, прежде всего, в себе. Научно доказано, что счастливые люди сладкого едят меньше.
Это если на «ментале».

А на физическом уровне тут несколько версий почему хочется сладкого.
Во-первых, это может быть нехватка кальция. К чему я больше всего склоняюсь, по своему опыту. А большим содержанием кальция может похвастаться кунжут, мак (в них в несколько раз больше кальция, чем в твороге). Как только мы перешли на сыроедение и добавили в свой рацион кунжутное масло и кунжут, я распрощалась с пристрастием к шоколаду. Для меня это было очень большим открытием и удивлением, потому что, как я уже писала, думала, что моя жизнь без шоколада не возможна. Еще можно делать кунжутное молоко (по рецепту Бутенко), но чего-то оно у нас не пошло. А масло мы просто по ложке в день выпиваем натощак, иногда немного в салаты. Важно употреблять продукты с большим содержанием кальция в первой половине дня. И якобы кальций лучше усваивается с витамином С, так что можете кусочком лимона зажевать или капнуть в масло несколько капель лимона. А размолотый кунжут и мак я в салаты добавляю, когда делаю, в халву. Можно есть кунжут отдельно и не размалывать, но велика вероятность, что он из вас выйдет почти в таком же виде в каком и зашёл, не усвоившись, так же как и мак.
Во-вторых, организму может испытывать недостаток хрома. Хром подавляет тягу к сладкой и мучной пище, снижает аппетит, способствует росту мышечной ткани. Хром участвует в регуляции углеводного обмена. Основная роль хрома в организме – это регуляция сахара в крови. Хром стимулирует выработку инсулина и нормализует сахар в крови. Чем больше мы потребляем сладкого, тем быстрее из организма утекает хром. Заколдованный круг получается. Хром содержится почти во всех ягодах, яблоках, грушах, шампиньонах, брокколи, брюссельской капусте, огурцах, орехах, помидорах, картофеле, неочищенных зерновых и злаковых, растительных маслах, репчатом луке, бобовых культурах, черном перце, красной смородине, бруснике, натуральном мёде, финиках.

Третья возможная причина: нехватка углеводов – налегаем на фрукты  .
Четвёртая из возможных причин: для тех, кто любит шоколад – нехватка магния. Магний участвует в белковом, углеводном и фосфорном обмене, обеспечивая нам нормальную здоровую жизнь. Ищем магний в боярышнике, винограде белом, горце перечном, жерухе, крапиве, мелиссе, петрушке, рябине черноплодной, шпинате, овощной зелени, шлемнике, кедровых, лесных и миндальных орехах, семенах тыквы и подсолнечника, пшеничных отрубях, злаках (цельные зерна), бобах, свежей листовой зелени, горохе, овсе, яблоках, инжире, лимоне, грейпфрутах, шиповнике, тыкве, чесноке.
Пятая причина: наличие паразита – дрожжи. А это маленький организм внутри нас, от которого становится меньше эритроцитов (красного кровяного тельца). Смешно сказать, но если ему надо расти, то он будет вас донимать до тех пор, пока вы не возьмете чего-нибудь сладенького.

Шестая причина: проблема с водно-солевым балансом. Замечено, что у некоторых людей, употребляющие много соли, очень сильная тяга к сладкому. Делаем выводы…
Седьмая возможная причина: повышенная кислотность со всеми сопутствующими заболеваниями кишечника или умственное (или нервное) перенапряжение. При подобных перегрузках наш организм усиленно расходует сахар, после чего настойчиво просит дополнительную порцию глюкозы.
Так что причин здесь много, ответить однозначно нельзя: выбирайте на свой вкус 
Но так как вам фрукты и мёд не «лезут», попробуйте всё-таки кунжут и мак, в моём случае – это было то, что надо; а также овощи.
Наверное, есть разница между зависимостью и потребностью. Зависимость, как мне кажется, – это «на ментале». Тут надо ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ, разделять радость и еду, т.е. не еда должна приносить нам радость, как я уже писала. Просто попробуйте себя запрограммировать на отсутствие причинно-следственных связей между едой и радостью (мне это помогло). Поставьте свой организм перед этим фактом, что отныне радость вам приносит нечто другое…

----------


## Мария

по-моему. кунжутное масло внутрь не принимают. только снаружи.

----------


## Susila dasi

> по-моему. кунжутное масло внутрь не принимают. только снаружи.


Почему? Кунжут же кушают? Я в салаты добавляю кунжутное масло. Даже так рекомендуют пить, для лечения, для массажа. Особенно кому вата-дошу надо в равновесие привести.

----------


## Галим

> Пятая причина: наличие паразита – дрожжи. А это маленький организм внутри нас, от которого становится меньше эритроцитов (красного кровяного тельца). Смешно сказать, но если ему надо расти, то он будет вас донимать до тех пор, пока вы не возьмете чего-нибудь сладенького.


Спасибо за обстоятельный ответ.Не могли бы по подробней-откуда берутся дрожжи и как с ними бороться?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Почему? Кунжут же кушают? Я в салаты добавляю кунжутное масло. Даже так рекомендуют пить, для лечения, для массажа. Особенно кому вата-дошу надо в равновесие привести.


Очень полезное масло.Но жарить на нём нельзя,как и на всех не рафинированных.
Можно добавлять в салаты ,делать соусы.

----------


## Фёдор Кириченко

тоже стал есть сладкое, отказавшись от мясного. ничего с этим делать не собираюсь, это чудесно. я практически никогда не ел сладкого, меня буквально выворачивало наизнанку когда раньше его пытался употреблять, а теперь могу по человечески наслаждаться его вкусом.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Чрезмерное употребление углеводов нарушает обмен в-в.Особенно у малоподвижных городских граждан.
Надо кушать сладкое аккуратно.
А вообще рацион должен  быть сбалансированный.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

сладкое по аюрведе надо есть по утрам. Сладкий вкус нельзя полностью исключать из рациона, т.к. в нашей пище должны присутствовать все виды вкусов, но так же и злоупотреблять ни одним из вкусов нельзя.

----------


## Maral Alim

> белка не хватает. организм пытается брать энергию из углеводов. нужно есть бобовые, чтобы восполнить белок.


  :blink:  Спасибочки дорогая Мария!

----------


## ОльгаК

у меня также!!!
правда я мяса не ем больше года, но, видать, торкнуло ток сейчас!))))
ем сладкое просто как не знаю кто, в срочном порядке изучаю ведическую кулинарию, чтобы прасаду сладкого побольше да поразнообразнее было)

----------


## Susila dasi

> у меня также!!!
> правда я мяса не ем больше года, но, видать, торкнуло ток сейчас!))))
> ем сладкое просто как не знаю кто, в срочном порядке изучаю ведическую кулинарию, чтобы прасаду сладкого побольше да поразнообразнее было)


А дело-то не в мясе.. Когда вы его ели вы ещё и пили спиртное, которое есть продуктом брожения сахаров. Организм привык, сам перестал спирт вырабатывать - он ему нужен для своих процессов, а тут и это перекрыли. Вот и тянет любителей здорового образа жизни на сладенькое. Организму нужно время чтобы самому начать работать..

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> С тех пор как не ем мяса рыбы яиц стал постоянно есть сладкое в больших количествах. У когото было также?


Лично у меня, подобных проблем не было. Правда, сладкое любил всегда. Вкушал прасад в больших количествах( в том числе и сладкое), как впрочем большинство преданных в 90-х годах. Организм перестраивается, могут быть некоторые проблемы, поэтому, лучше заменять мясо, такими продуктами как бобовые, панир(адыгейский сыр)- белковые. Со сладким сугубо индивидуально, один мой духовный брат, поглощал пироженные килограммами, ничем хорошим не кончилось... Проблемы с вожделением, вполне возможны. А вообще, замечательно, что вы, отказались от мяса. Удачи!

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна  :dandavat:  ! 
чтобы избвиться от не нужной привязанности есть одно хорошое решение:
любимую вешь нужно делиться с другими :-) 
а еще надо готовить первокласно включая все 6 вкусы в блюдо. проблема не в организме а в уме.
когда ум удовлетворен нет проблем с организмом. низжее должно служить высшему и высший ставит правила. то есть ум должен контролировать организм. хотя правда,
что мы контролируем?
мы даже не знаем что как что там просиходит после вкушения. Это Параматма - Хришикеш. должны молиться и еще раз и всегда молиться чтобы Он нам помог контралировать чувства.  
с нашей строны усилия и терпение а все остальное сделает Кришна. :-)

----------


## Maral Alim

еще очень хорошо объяснила Сушила Матаджи на первой странице. наверняка есть одна из тех проблем.

----------


## ОльгаК

Харе Кришна!
примите мои смиренные поклоны!))))

проблема наверняка есть...в Питере не очень разбежишься с правильным питанием, или разбежишься, но тогда вся жизнь будет положена на алтарь еды, а это того не стоит.
если хочется сладкого! ешьте! бить себя по рукам - это уже культивация слабости, ведь если человек пытается осознать свою природу, то осознает! куда денется то)
и вкусы в меру придут

Харе Кришна)

----------


## Pavel

Тоже самое было, стал есть много сладкого. Решил тем, что осознал, что это погоня за наслаждением. 
Отказавшись от сигарет и алкоголя, азартных игр и других развлечений(удовольствий), я перешел на боле простые, но всё же удовольствия, сладости, вкусная пища и т.п. И вместо того, чтобы удовлетворять себя, свой "Голод Желаний" - духовной пищей, я просто насыщаюсь сладостями. Появился повод отказаться от сладкого.

Когда резко бросил употреблять сахаросодержащие продукты, с неделю или две ломило голову, с утра просыпался от головной боли, баралгин помогал на несколько часов, так что оказалось, что от сахара ломает  :smilies:  Я, когда начинала болеть голова, кружку каркаде с ложечкой сахара выпивал и все проходило. Потом как то само прошло.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна!  :dandavat: 
Уважаемый Павел Прабху, значеть у Вас гиперкликемия была. то есть инсулин выводится больше чем не обходимо. но если как Вы стали правильно питаться (то есть избегать большого количества сахара, белого хлеба, белого риса...) тогда постепенно голова перестанет кружиться.

----------

